# Lazy Hedgie Needs Exercise?



## Lexigirl2189 (Dec 20, 2014)

I got Sassy 2 months ago.
She is a cuddler, and as much as I enjoy that, I know it's not good for her to be so lazy all the time.

She has a wheel, but refuses to use it. I let her run around in her play pen, but she usually will stick her head in a toilet paper tube and go to sleep.

I've tried to put her on the wheel and spin it slowly, but she won't have it. I have read other forums in which people say to block the enterence with your hand. Doesn't seem to work.

Anyone know what I can do to make sure she gets enough activity?! Just want my baby to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

ive seen a few people mention swimming on here as an alternative for hedgies who refuse to use the wheel


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of wheel do you have? What kind of bedding do you use? And are you positive she's not running on it? Have you tried putting some flour on the wheel to see if it moves at all? Most hedgehogs won't run with anyone or anything in the room, and some need it to be very dark before they'll run. So she may just not want to run in front of you, and if she's definitely not wheeling at night, check the amount of light in the room as well, just in case. Check nail length too, sometimes that can discourage them from running.


----------



## Lexigirl2189 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a Carolina Storm Wheel (the bucket one). Her bedding is CritterCare, the bedding that the breeder used. I have put bedding on top of the wheel to see if she was just being active while I was asleep, but it has stayed there -- no wheel movement. The room is practically pitch black, and I hear her eating and walking around at night, just not getting any exercise. I have a routine nail clipping, so I don't think the nail length would be causing her to not run.


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

Some hedgehogs like to run in the dark is there any light that might be changing her mind about wanting to go on the wheel.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Is the wheel tilted, some are very fussy about this?


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a hedgehog too, it can all depend on what kind of hedgehog you have, mine is albino so he doesn't like to be in the sun for too long, but at home i literally just put his running wheel up today, i keep him in my bed room so the wheels noise gets annoying at night, but they are nocturnal animals so they tend to come out at night. I feed my hedgehog a nice small handful of Purina one cat food everyday. Once in a while i give him crickets, scrambled eggs, and meal worms. He gets almost no excersize but he isn't over weight he just runs around his cage when he wants but, i let him freely roam my room so he has lot to do, lack of excersize or activity can make any normally active animal depressed. He will be in a much better mood if you give him freedom. But my hedgehog is litter trained. Now for normal hedgehogs ( ones that aren't albino ) like to go out in the sun more than albinos. regardless of what hedgehog you have give him something to do. At the pet store get him those small little bird bells too play with but take off the feathers if they have any. And also a rabbit tunnel is good too, its a small flexible tube that he can run around in. also you can give them empty toilet paper rolls to poke there head through. This all can keep your hedgehog in good shape. Here are some links to show you what toys i mean if you didn't understand.


----------

